# BUENOS AIRES | Madero Walk



## Dorothy888 (Feb 17, 2012)

They look like tacky house boats.


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

*20/02/2012*



MatuARG said:


> una vez prometí un update, pero colgue para subir la foto, acá esta, es de la semana pasada, y del celu, pero algo es algo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mariocardenas (Aug 24, 2011)

Que manía esa de meter palmeras en los renders jajaja espantoso...no se si lo pide el arquitecto, mas bien creo que será cosa del desarrollador, o simplemente licencias que se toma el que renderiza...ojalá no se les ocurra ponerlas en realidad...


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

...



EzeBA said:


> Amenities flotantes en Puerto Madero
> En la ribera este del Dique 1 crece la base de hormigón del megasalón para eventos.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

*BUENOS AIRES | Madero Walk | U/C*


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

*04/04/2012*



triodegradable2 said:


> Algunos Updates de hoy
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

I like renders


----------



## vitaming (Oct 5, 2011)

They are fairly tacky and I can see where they'll be viewed as an eyesore by some, but it's nice to see so much new life being breathed into BsAs. 

I hope some of the proposals I've seen for La Boca take off, the area will be gentrified it's only a matter of time.


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

Joseph85 said:


> I like renders


Yeah, but those palms in the renders are horrible. uke:


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

*12/04/2012*



triodegradable2 said:


> Una foti de hoy , parando mas tabiques !
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

*17/04/2012*



triodegradable2 said:


> Foti de ayer , Hormigonando tabiques
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

*16/05/2012*



triodegradable said:


> Bueno ya que nadie se postea un Update , aca dejo el mio de hoy a la tardecita , esto avanza y avanza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

^^ Good advances of the boat


----------

